# My daughter's sewing business... check it out



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Just thought I would plug my daughter's business.. She does awesome sewing for little girls. Here is her facebook page and the one below is her dresses to order. Her facebook page shows some of the outfits she has done in the past. Most of her clothes are sold out within an hour of posting. Please "Like" her page so you can keep up on her new outfits. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Burge...71281289588838

http://burgettboutique.bigcartel.com/


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You're right, her work is fabulous!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Very cute! Kudos to her!

As a fellow pro seamstress, I greatly approve of her chose line of work.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

The clothes are very chic, yet look very comfortable.

By the way, the absolutely adorable "model" doesn't hurt either.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

redneckswife said:


> The clothes are very chic, yet look very comfortable.
> 
> By the way, the absolutely adorable "model" doesn't hurt either.


Thank you, The model is my grand daughter "Joni" named after me.  And she is a doll but boy does she have an attitude.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

The cute one's always do, lol (speaking from a mother's experience,lol).

Well she is absolutely adorable, not a bad way to pass down your name


----------

